

The old titans all collapsed. Is the U.S. next? - alexwg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/05/16/AR2008051603461.html?hpid=opinionsbox1

======
pg
Well, _obviously_ the US is next, since we're the current titan. The only
alternative is that the US will remain predominant forever.

The question that matters is whether the US will lose its position in the
immediate future. What hosed past commercial powers was that rivals did the
most important thing they did better. The most important thing the US does is
invent new technology, and I don't see any signs yet of anyone doing that a
lot better.

------
eru
It's always the loss of manufacturing jobs in those articles.

